# Boston Pro 10 Specs.



## depunz (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey all. I'm new here and I'm putting together a small system in my truck and I'm planning on using old sub I have laying around. I'm either going to use a Soundstream SS-8 or a Boston Pro 10.0 LF. I download WinISd and it has the SS-8 already in the database but I can't find the specs on the 10. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I looked but I don't have any of the Boston specs prior to the Pro .4LF's. I know they stopped making those .0LF's in '93 though so check on the condition of the foam surround if it's original.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

This is all Bass Box Pro has:
Company: Boston Acoustics
Model: 10.0LF
Available = No
Last update: 23-Oct-1997
Type: Standard one-way driver
Shape: Round
Piston Type: Cone
Fs = 37 Hz
Vas = 2.8 cu.ft
Z = 4 ohms
Pe = 250 watts
Qts = 0.44
2.83-V SPL = 92 dB
Acoustic data: Not present


----------



## depunz (Mar 15, 2011)

Actually the more I think about it, I believe they are 10.4's so if you have that info it would be great. Boston has the manuals back to the 10.5's on the website. I called their tech line and they gave me some info which I thought was strange. They recommended a smaller ported box than sealed? I always thought it was the other way around. Anyway, thanks for the replies.


----------



## Carbon_Dave (Nov 7, 2010)

I just purchased a set of 10.4LF subs. Included was the original owners manual.

Here are the specs.

Peak power: 500 watts 

Continuous power: 250 watts 

Sensitivity: 98 1w/.5m (interesting this measurement is at .5m)

Impedance: 4 ohms (8 ohms for 10.8LF)

Resonant frequency: (Fs) 34Hz

Total Q (Qts) .33 (.38 for 10.8LF)

Xmax: 7.5 mm

Vas: 2.8 cu.ft.

Cone are (Sd) 56 sq. in.

Here are the box recommendations:

10.4LF sealed .7 to 1.4 cu. ft. (1.4 being optimum) 3db down point 20Hz

10.8LF sealed .7 to 2.0 cu. ft. (2.0 being optimum) 3db down point 20Hz

10.4LF vented 1.0 cu. ft. 3" dia port 6 1/2" long 3db down point 20Hz

10.8LF vented 2.0 cu. ft. 3" dia port 2 1/2" long 3db down point 20Hz

They also recommended a separate chamber for each woofer.

Hope this helps. I know I have been searching for the same info.


----------



## depunz (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I've got a temporary box built right now with a Soundstream SS-8 in it. It's not bad but I think that 10 would stomp on it. The box is about so it should be close. Thanks again. If you have the room those sound great in a 1.5 cu ft ported box.


----------

